# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  دوراهی من !

## khashayarramini

سلام وقت همه بخیر - پسرم و دوازهم ۱۴۰۰ - ۱۴۰۱ 

من امسال بخاطر یسری مشکلات حدود ۷-۸ ماه نتونستم هیچی ( هیچیه هیچی ) بخونم و اصلا امیدی به ۴۰۱ ندارم 

۱.نرفتن سرجلسه باعث میشه  سر کنکور دوم ( بخاطر سربازی ) و ثبت نام دانشگاه به مشکل بخورم ( غیبت سربازی نمیخورم ؟ ) 

۲. اگر سر جلسه برم و یوقت بدون قصد رفتن ( ثبت نام ) ، انتخاب رشته روزانه بکنم ، به مشکل محرومیت سال آینده بر میخورم ؟ 

۳.کلا درمورد سربازی کار خاصی باید انجام بدم یا نه ؟ 

شهریور ۴۰۱ دیپلم میگیرم 

 بهمن سال دوازهم ( ثبت نام کنکور اول ) مدرسه یه برگه داد که بردم دادم پلیس + ۱۰ و بهم معافیت تحصیلی دادن که توش نوشته یکسال از زمان فراغت فرصت داری وضعیت سربازیو مشخص بکنی 

ممنون از همگی  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Fawzi

سلام 
حتما در جلسه شرکت کن تا با فضا و جو حاکم بر جلسه آشنا بشی 
اصلا مهم نیست هیچی نخوندی میتونی با اطلاعات و آموخته های قبلی تا حدودی پاسخگوی سوالات باشی
نیازی هم به انتخاب رشته نیست 
و حتما با توجه ب علاقه و هدفت از تابستون امسال با برنامه ریزی اصولی شروع کن برای موفقیتت در کنکور سال بعد .

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khashayarramini


سلام وقت همه بخیر 

من امسال بخاطر یسری مشکلات حدود ۷-۸ ماه نتونستم هیچی ( هیچیه هیچی ) بخونم و اصلا امیدی به ۴۰۱ ندارم 
میدونم تا چند هفته دیگه که قراره اوضاع بهتر بشه میتونم خوب خودمو به ۴۰۲ برسونم 

حالا بنظرتون امسال سر جلسه برم یا نه ؟ انتخاب رشته بکنم یا نه ؟ 
( آخه شنیدم انتخاب رشته روزانه باعث محرومیت سال آینده میشه ) 

پسرم ( سربازی ) و شهریور ۴۰۱ دیپلممو میگیرم ( دوازهم ۱۴۰۰-۱۴۰۱ ) 

ممنون از همگی 



امسال دوازدهم بودی میتونی دانشگاه نری و از فرصت یکسالت استفاده کنی فقط حواست باشه که بعد گرفتن ریز نمرات به دفتر پلیس +10 مراجعه کن و بگو که میخوای پشت کنکور بمونی تا برات لحاظ کنن . 
و اگر هم بخوای دانشجو باشی :
سراسری بزنی باید تا بهمن انصراف بدی و درخواست رفع محرومیت از سنجش بکنی که ریسک داره قبول کنن یا ن ( اگر قبول نکنن 2 سال محرومیت داری) 
و اگر ازاد بزنی میتونی با برداشتن واحد کم تو ترم اول سپری کنی 
و اگر هم پیام نور برداری میتونی 2 ترم مرخصی بگیری  

در کل اگر فرصت یکسالت رو استفاده نکردی بهتره پشت کنکور بمونی بدون دانشجو شدن و محکم بخونی*

----------


## بهار99

> *
> 
> 
> امسال دوازدهم بودی میتونی دانشگاه نری و از فرصت یکسالت استفاده کنی فقط حواست باشه که بعد گرفتن ریز نمرات به دفتر پلیس +10 مراجعه کن و بگو که میخوای پشت کنکور بمونی تا برات لحاظ کنن . 
> و اگر هم بخوای دانشجو باشی :
> سراسری بزنی باید تا بهمن انصراف بدی و درخواست رفع محرومیت از سنجش بکنی که ریسک داره قبول کنن یا ن ( اگر قبول نکنن 2 سال محرومیت داری) 
> و اگر ازاد بزنی میتونی با برداشتن واحد کم تو ترم اول سپری کنی 
> و اگر هم پیام نور برداری میتونی 2 ترم مرخصی بگیری  
> 
> در کل اگر فرصت یکسالت رو استفاده نکردی بهتره پشت کنکور بمونی بدون دانشجو شدن و محکم بخونی*


محرومیت یکساله نه دوسال :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط بهار99


محرومیت یکساله نه دوسال


فکر کنم 2 ساله ها*

----------


## بهار99

> *
> 
> فکر کنم 2 ساله ها*


نه یک ساله من همین یک سال پیش انصراف دادم قوانینش رو میدونم

----------


## khashayarramini

> *
> 
> 
> امسال دوازدهم بودی میتونی دانشگاه نری و از فرصت یکسالت استفاده کنی فقط حواست باشه که بعد گرفتن ریز نمرات به دفتر پلیس +10 مراجعه کن و بگو که میخوای پشت کنکور بمونی تا برات لحاظ کنن . 
> و اگر هم بخوای دانشجو باشی :
> سراسری بزنی باید تا بهمن انصراف بدی و درخواست رفع محرومیت از سنجش بکنی که ریسک داره قبول کنن یا ن ( اگر قبول نکنن 2 سال محرومیت داری) 
> و اگر ازاد بزنی میتونی با برداشتن واحد کم تو ترم اول سپری کنی 
> و اگر هم پیام نور برداری میتونی 2 ترم مرخصی بگیری  
> 
> در کل اگر فرصت یکسالت رو استفاده نکردی بهتره پشت کنکور بمونی بدون دانشجو شدن و محکم بخونی*


خیلی ممنون از اینکه جواب دادی 

ببینید من بهمن امسال ( وقت ثبت نام کنکور ) از مدرسه یه برگه بردم به پلیس + ۱۰ و بهم معافیت تحصیلی دادن ، آیا بازم باید کار دیگه ای بکنم  ؟ 
( توی برگه نوشته تا یکسال بعد از فراغت باید وضعیت نظام وظیفه رو مشخص بکنی ) 

یا همین کار بسه ؟ 

اون بردن ریزنمرات رو نفهمیدم جریانش چیه ؟ مگه یک سال فراغت از تحصیل ( تا شهریور ۴۰۲ ) ندارم ؟ ، ینی اگر نبرم غیبت میخورم ؟؟؟  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## khashayarramini

> خیلی ممنون از اینکه جواب دادی 
> 
> ببینید من بهمن امسال ( وقت ثبت نام کنکور ) از مدرسه یه برگه بردم به پلیس + ۱۰ و بهم معافیت تحصیلی دادن ، آیا بازم باید کار دیگه ای بکنم  ؟ 
> ( توی برگه نوشته تا یکسال بعد از فراغت باید وضعیت نظام وظیفه رو مشخص بکنی ) 
> 
> یا همین کار بسه ؟ 
> 
> اون بردن ریزنمرات رو نفهمیدم جریانش چیه ؟ مگه یک سال فراغت از تحصیل ( تا شهریور ۴۰۲ ) ندارم ؟ ، ینی اگر نبرم غیبت میخورم ؟؟؟


ببخشید منظورم بهمن ۱۴۰۰ ( سال دوازدهمم- برای کنکور ۴۰۱ ینی اولین کنکور ) 

آخه من هیچ جایی اون بردن ریزنمراتو ندیده بودم !  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط بهار99


نه یک ساله من همین یک سال پیش انصراف دادم قوانینش رو میدونم


چه خوب 
نمیدونم کلا من اشتباه متوجه شدم یا قبل ترا 2 سال بود 
خوبه که کوتاه میاد رفته رفته سنجش*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khashayarramini


خیلی ممنون از اینکه جواب دادی 

ببینید من بهمن امسال ( وقت ثبت نام کنکور ) از مدرسه یه برگه بردم به پلیس + ۱۰ و بهم معافیت تحصیلی دادن ، آیا بازم باید کار دیگه ای بکنم  ؟ 
( توی برگه نوشته تا یکسال بعد از فراغت باید وضعیت نظام وظیفه رو مشخص بکنی ) 

یا همین کار بسه ؟ 

اون بردن ریزنمرات رو نفهمیدم جریانش چیه ؟ مگه یک سال فراغت از تحصیل ( تا شهریور ۴۰۲ ) ندارم ؟ ، ینی اگر نبرم غیبت میخورم ؟؟؟ 


من چون خودم نگران بودم زیاد میرفتم پلیس +10 و نمیدونم کجا ها اضافه رفتم و کجا ها به صلاح رفتم 
میتونی کد سخا بگیری از پلیس به علاوه 10 و از سایت پلیس +10 قسمت وظیفه عمومی استعلام بگیری اونجا مینویسه
ولی رفتنش عیبی نداره*

----------


## khashayarramini

> *
> 
> من چون خودم نگران بودم زیاد میرفتم پلیس +10 و نمیدونم کجا ها اضافه رفتم و کجا ها به صلاح رفتم 
> میتونی کد سخا بگیری از پلیس به علاوه 10 و از سایت پلیس +10 قسمت وظیفه عمومی استعلام بگیری اونجا مینویسه
> ولی رفتنش عیبی نداره*


رمز عبور همون کد سخاس ؟ 

https://sakha.epolice.ir/portal/logi...2Fticket_check


شماره به نام خودم ندارم  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> رمز عبور همون کد سخاس ؟ 
> 
> https://sakha.epolice.ir/portal/logi...2Fticket_check
> 
> 
> شماره به نام خودم ندارم


آقا خودت حضوری برو پلیس+10
شرایطت رو بگو

اونام برات یک سال معافیت رو لحاظ میکنن
اگه چیزی هم نیاز بود خودشون بهت میگن از مدرسه میگیری و براشون میبری

همین
دوشواری نداره

----------


## khashayarramini

> آقا خودت حضوری برو پلیس+10
> شرایطت رو بگو
> 
> اونام برات یک سال معافیت رو لحاظ میکنن
> اگه چیزی هم نیاز بود خودشون بهت میگن از مدرسه میگیری و براشون میبری
> 
> همین
> دوشواری نداره


خب این چیزی که میگی مگه همونی نیست که من بهمن از مدرسه گرفتم بردم پلیس + ۱۰ ؟ 

( فکر کنم نامه اشتغال به تحصیل بود ) 

فکر نمیکنم اینقدر پیچیدگی داشته باشه دیگه ، بازم چیزی بخواد 

توی همین برگه نوشته تا یکسال بعد فراغت فرصت داری وضعیتتو مشخص بکنی ، تامام 

دوستان اصلاح بکنن

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> خب این چیزی که میگی مگه همونی نیست که من بهمن از مدرسه گرفتم بردم پلیس + ۱۰ ؟ 
> 
> ( فکر کنم نامه اشتغال به تحصیل بود ) 
> 
> فکر نمیکنم اینقدر پیچیدگی داشته باشه دیگه ، بازم چیزی بخواد 
> 
> توی همین برگه نوشته تا یکسال بعد فراغت فرصت داری وضعیتتو مشخص بکنی ، تامام 
> 
> دوستان اصلاح بکنن


خب داداش اگه خودت مطمعنی پس دیگه چرا میپرسی  :Yahoo (4): 

اگه قضیه حل شده که خوب بحثی نیست
اگه هم شک داری برو پلیس+10 دو دیقه بپرس ازشون و اونا اطلاعاتت رو چک میکنن و مطمعن میشی

درکل درک نمیکنم الان مشکل چیه  :Yahoo (4): 
حرف گوش کن و یه سر برو پلیس+10 خدایی چنددقیقه بیشتر تایم نمیگیره

ختم کلام  :Yahoo (4): 

موفق باشی

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khashayarramini


رمز عبور همون کد سخاس ؟ 

https://sakha.epolice.ir/portal/logi...2Fticket_check


شماره به نام خودم ندارم 



برا منم شماره خودم نیس هنوز که هنوزه 
اونجا انگار لاگ این میکنن برات اول باید بری پلیس به علاوه 10*

----------


## khashayarramini

> خب داداش اگه خودت مطمعنی پس دیگه چرا میپرسی 
> 
> اگه قضیه حل شده که خوب بحثی نیست
> اگه هم شک داری برو پلیس+10 دو دیقه بپرس ازشون و اونا اطلاعاتت رو چک میکنن و مطمعن میشی
> 
> درکل درک نمیکنم الان مشکل چیه 
> حرف گوش کن و یه سر برو پلیس+10 خدایی چنددقیقه بیشتر تایم نمیگیره
> 
> ختم کلام 
> ...


خیلی ممنون 

باشه حتما 
فقط نگرانیم این بود که شنیدم پلیس + ۱۰ اطلاعات اشتباه راجع به نظام وظیفه زیاد میده  ؛ خواستم با دوستان درمیون بذارم 

ارادتمند

----------


## بهار99

> *
> 
> چه خوب 
> نمیدونم کلا من اشتباه متوجه شدم یا قبل ترا 2 سال بود 
> خوبه که کوتاه میاد رفته رفته سنجش*


من که تو همون یک سالش پیر شدم بخدا قبلنا متاسفانه 2سال بود :Yahoo (21):

----------


## khashayarramini

> آقا خودت حضوری برو پلیس+10
> شرایطت رو بگو
> 
> اونام برات یک سال معافیت رو لحاظ میکنن
> اگه چیزی هم نیاز بود خودشون بهت میگن از مدرسه میگیری و براشون میبری
> 
> همین
> دوشواری نداره


سلام مجدد 

ببنید این همون چیزی نیست که شما میگی باید بگیرم ؟ 

( بخدا نمیخوام مزاحمت بشم ولی دلیل داره که تاجایی که میشه بهتره نرم پلیس + ۱۰ ) ( مسائل پزشکی ) 







https://i.postimg.cc/GtJKdBYP/mine.jpg

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khashayarramini


سلام مجدد 

ببنید این همون چیزی نیست که شما میگی باید بگیرم ؟ 

( بخدا نمیخوام مزاحمت بشم ولی دلیل داره که تاجایی که میشه بهتره نرم پلیس + ۱۰ ) ( مسائل پزشکی ) 







https://i.postimg.cc/GtJKdBYP/mine.jpg





خودشه از این میتونی بری و تو سایت ببینی 
ولی برای اون مهلت یکساله باید بری پلیس به علاوه 10*

----------


## khashayarramini

> *
> 
> 
> 
> خودشه از این میتونی بری و تو سایت ببینی 
> ولی برای اون مهلت یکساله باید بری پلیس به علاوه 10*



خب اینکه خودش نوشته مهلت یکساله ( مورد اولو بخون )

----------


## khashayarramini

> *
> 
> 
> 
> خودشه از این میتونی بری و تو سایت ببینی 
> ولی برای اون مهلت یکساله باید بری پلیس به علاوه 10*


این ماله خودمه - بهمن از مدرسه یه فرم گرفتم دادم به پلیس + ۱۰ که اینو بهم دادن

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط khashayarramini


خب اینکه خودش نوشته مهلت یکساله ( مورد اولو بخون )


تمام/ 
از سایت ببین برات زدن معافیت تحصیلی یا ن تاریخش تقریبا نزدیکای تاریخ تولدته*

----------


## AmirMorningstar

> نه یک ساله من همین یک سال پیش انصراف دادم قوانینش رو میدونم


من شنیده بودم قانون محرومیت برداشته شده که. مطمئنی هنوزم محرومیت انصراف هست؟

----------


## بهار99

> من شنیده بودم قانون محرومیت برداشته شده که. مطمئنی هنوزم محرومیت انصراف هست؟


الان رو نمی دونم من ورودی 99 بودم و یکسال محروم شدم

----------

